# Co-sleeping on a Tempurpedic mattress?



## Siera (Nov 11, 2008)

My DH and I have a tempurpedic mattress -- the memory foam-type mattress. I've always been concerned about our now 4 month old DD sleeping on such a soft surface. Is this really a danger? Or, am I just being paranoid? Thanks!


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm no expert on co-sleeping, because I didn't do it with my kids, but DH and I have a Tempurpedic and it's not really that soft. How far you sink in depends upon how much you weigh. DH and I make a dent in it, but our little dog doesn't. Y'know?


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

We have been co-sleeping with DS for 10 mons on a memory foam mattress. Like PP DS doesn't really make much of a dent. I actually find it much easier and nicer for side nursing then my moms spring bed.


----------



## ShivayaMama (Jan 23, 2004)

We actually switched from a pillow top to a Tempurpedic mattress when we had our first son. We have now co-slept two children on it for 5 years with no problem.


----------



## Siera (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I hadn't really thought much about it until DH brought it up. It is definitely comfortable at night side-nursing in a Tempurpedic! Thanks for your help!


----------



## beachcitymama (Jun 13, 2008)

My family and I share a memory foam pillow-top mattress (I know, it goes against the co-sleeping "rules," but we bought it before I got pregnant and spent too much money on it to afford a new one...) and we've had no problems. It's been a lifesaver for my back and extra cozy for the little one.


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

We have a pillow top Tempurpedic. We keep the room as cool as we can, which makes the mattress fairly firm. So far it's been wonderful.


----------



## jessica151 (Jan 21, 2009)

I just came across this thread and i have a question too. For those of you that co-sleep on a foam materss, how old was/is the baby? My son is 7 weeks and I just got a tempurpedic foam topper today. I am more concerned with the smell than I am with the foam. I have a protective cover that is like a sheet that went on top of my matress. It is a waterproof one so it must have some nonbreathing material in it. I put that on top of the foam topper and then the sheets of course. I also have my son sleep on a waterproof mat thing with a cotton blanket over that. I am wondering it that is enough to keep him from breating in the fumes from the tempurpedic topper.

-Jessica


----------



## Britty (Jan 21, 2009)

I have been co-sleeping with my DD on a tempurpedic mattress since she was just weeks old. She is now 3 1/2 months and we have both been VERY happy sleepers ever since! For Jessica-as far as the smell that the new tempurpedic matt gives off you need not to worry because the fumes are not toxic at all! I am a tempurpedic representative and have dealt with the products for many years so i know all about the smell! Although it is definately stinky the smell should wear off in a couple of weeks. There is nothing toxic in the fumes in fact those that work directly with the construction of the mattresses do not have to wear masks or gloves at all! My best advice is to leave your bedroom door open to allow plenty of fresh air into the room and hopefully the stink will wear off soon!


----------



## Lit Chick (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a tempurpedic (love), and DS has been in it since birth. However, we had it pre TTC, so the offgassing was long done before DS arrived.

Even if the fumes are not toxic.... eh - I'd avoid sleeping with the LO until the smell was pretty much gone. But I'm over cautious I guess? I mean, if aromatherapy is on the don't list for newborns, then stinky matressess should be too IMHO. My full mattress did not take long to air out though, so you may already be fine.


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

We have a tempurpedic, it was about a year old when DD was born this fall. It's actually much firmer than our old mattress, she doesn't roll into me at all, and we have it pushed against the wall and it's flush to the wall. I feel it's very safe.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

We have a memory foam topper on our foam IKEA mattress, too, and have been using that arrangement since before pregnancy. It's the only type of bed my one-year-old has ever known, and we've never had a problem. As PPs have noted, the "dent" you put it in is based on weight, so he hardly makes any dent at all. It's also nice b/c when my partner or I roll over, the baby isn't disturbed.

We're saving up for a bigger, natural latex bed though.


----------



## TopHat (Sep 21, 2007)

We got a memory foam mattress for our wedding. It was 1.5 years old when we had our LO. We live in a basement-like apartment, so it is always very cool and she barely makes a dent. This is the firmest mattress I've ever had- I was really shocked at how firm the memory foam was when we first got it. I feel very safe with the babe in it.

Plus since motion on it is well-absorbed we can have mommy/daddy time without waking the babe up (it's a CalKing, so it's plenty big). TMI?


----------

